# Are Falken racing with the Skyline this w/e @ 24hr Nurburgring?



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Anybody know their chances?


----------



## backfire (Feb 16, 2003)

*yes*

I spoke with one of the guys prepairing the car recently and it is indeed racing tomorrow, this year it is lighter and with more grunt, so if it rains during the race, the car will shine over the 2wd competition and do us all proud..Ahhh

I am going to be there for the weekend. I can't wait.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Cheers backfire.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

good luck to the falken car..awesome motor


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Why don't they build a 2WD version that will also be competitive in the dry


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

they got their ass kicked from my mate gerrit he was 3rd with just under 400 bhp 


a road legal evo as well 




http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?threadid=48972


----------

